# Aristo newest revo??



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

We have a new guy in the club and I just installed the "newest" revo in for him. The hand held new button seem to stick if you don't push them right.
It happened to me many times during the testing.

any thoughts? they seem rubbery.
plus the mini board is different.
I think they are going back words and screw on thinys, I almost broke one tring to get the wire in.??

Is it just me??


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Having just installed two of them, and cant compare to anything, They seemed fine to me. just my two cents. 
Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I do occasionally run into the new keys on the keypad getting caught on the case, though there (so far) has been enough flex in the key to where while the corner of the key is stuck, the button is actually not in contact. A quick nudge with my fingernail frees it. I prefer the feel of the new keys to the old, though--it's just a tactile thing. 

I like the new "adapter" board with the screw terminals; beats the tar out of having to solder to the old ones, at least. My biggest gripe wasn't with that board, but the sockets on the Revo board itself; they sometimes came off with the plug, leaving two wires sticking up. So just be careful if you're going to be plugging in and removing the plugs frequently. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Originally, I had the same problem with the "sticky" buttons on the new TX's but after using it for a while, it's worked out OK. 

IMO, the new bases are different and are quite good for some installations while I still use the older ones with wire for others. 

Just getting used to change...


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

After just spending 4 nights running trains in the dark I wish the keys of the Revo control unit lit up like the LCD display on it does. I guess I need to get one of those lights that you wear on your head I guess.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

These are cool - LED Cap


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a side gubble 
I HATE LITHIUM BATTERIES 
this is the 2nd install I have done where I waste time on the phone after everything worked fine here and after they got home. 
Later to find out its a bad charger right out of the box. Or the battery won't take a charge. 
God this junk just makes me so mad. 
just had to vent waiting for the guy to call me back. He is hour away.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well it ended up being MY screw up. I missunderstood what I was reading.
All is well with the guys sytem and he learned that "we" don't know it all. Its always a learning curve.
Its just harder to learn after long hour days at work then tring to do stuff at night.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty, I personally really like the li-ion batteries. I started using these batteries when Aristo first came out with theirs. I had some troubles with the initial ones, with their protective circuitry, but over time they have gotten that rectified, and now there are lots of manufacturers providing good batteries. I was just thinking recently that they have really come a long way. I love the run times I can get now for my various combinations of locos with my li-ion batteries. I hope you'll have better luck with them going forward.

I know you use battery power extensively. What kind of batteries do you use mostly????

Ed


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

No problem with the new unit here. I have 3 of the older, and one new and all seem about the same here, otherthanthe new buttons seem moore songy. 


Mark


----------

